# What's a good inexpensive Uber car for my bro



## Roogy (Nov 4, 2014)

New or used doesn't matter, looking for the best UberX vehicle for under $10k for my brother. If used, wouldn't want more than 50k miles on it. His budget is really more like $8-9k. And I'll still have to co-sign.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Can you even get a new 5 seat 4 door car for less than $10k? 

For that budget it'll have to be used. Maybe an old (2006) Prius or Corolla, but will have more than 50k on it.


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

2008/09 carolla or 4door civic. 2006 would only be good for one year. 08 prius would be nice too.


----------



## Suberman (Dec 17, 2014)

2012 Toyota Prius Black under 50k. Saw one on the autotrader for 12k. You may buy a car for under 10k and it will take another 2 to 3k to fix it as things go.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

WARNING!!!! DO NOT CO-SIGN A LOAN IF HE IS BUYING A CAR TO DO UBER!!!! 

I can not stress how foolish this would be for you to do.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

Priuses make the best Uber cars. 
But I suggest you and your brother carefully read through this forum before spending 10k on uberx. I don't know your brothers situation but in many cases it may not be worth it. Also have some open conversations with next 2-3 Uber drivers in your area to have a feel of what its like.
If I had 10k I wouldn't spent it on uberx


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Might look at craigslist for yours and other near cities, I have seen tons of 08 or newer vehicles for ten grand, actually a few 300 series BMW, and several C300 Benzs for around ten. Buick, Lincoln, Caddies, any Suv. He needs something decent that won't get him rated down. Also have it inspected at the shop you will do your Uber inspection at so you won't have a nasty five hundred to a thousand dollar bill from them to get it approved. Good luck but I wouldn't sign for your brother, credit won't because they think he is a high risk, you will because he is your blood, hope you know better than they do. Anyone buying a vehicle to do this is making a risky decision. You could be deactivated for minor stuff and still be paying on a car, why don't you have him do some real cabbie work first, prove he can do this and put aside some money to buy his own car. He is going straight from don't own a car to I own my own car service business, no proven results, and when he fails you will be holding the bag. If you are considering being a driver it already says something about your long term stability. Myself included.


----------



## Roogy (Nov 4, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> WARNING!!!! DO NOT CO-SIGN A LOAN IF HE IS BUYING A CAR TO DO UBER!!!!
> 
> I can not stress how foolish this would be for you to do.


The car is not just for uber. He has a '98 Sentra that is run down, radio doesn't work, heating/cooling not very good, all scratched up. Best that can be said about it is it still runs. It's been time for him to get a new or newer car for about 5 years now. He may only end up driving uber for a month, the way he is. He's the type who really wants drive uber right now simply because he's not allowed to (due to old car). But once he's allowed to drive, he may do a few fares and get bored with it. He has another job, albeit one that pays only $12/hr.


----------



## Suberman (Dec 17, 2014)

If you buy a car under 10k than you will most certainly have to put money into it. There are many things which go wrong with cars such as sensors and things that wear out like tires, tie rod ends, etc. Each trip to a mechanic will be 300, but at times over 1000. 

I would stick with Toyota and something between 10-15k and under 50k miles. 

Most people dont buy cars just for Uberx, but for both personal and business use. I found the ideal car for both myself and Uberx is the Toyota Camry Hybrid XLE.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Never co sign. Ever.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Roogy said:


> The car is not just for uber. He has a '98 Sentra that is run down, radio doesn't work, heating/cooling not very good, all scratched up. Best that can be said about it is it still runs. It's been time for him to get a new or newer car for about 5 years now. He may only end up driving uber for a month, the way he is. He's the type who really wants drive uber right now simply because he's not allowed to (due to old car). But once he's allowed to drive, he may do a few fares and get bored with it. He has another job, albeit one that pays only $12/hr.


If you do co-sign, do it under the assumption that _you_ will be the one who pays for the car. Anything could happen. He may total the car through no fault of his own, Uber insurance may not pay out (it's far from guaranteed), and with no wheels he wouldn't be able to make the car payments that would still be due. Or he may get deactivated; again, no earnings but car payment still due.

So approach it on the basis that you will be the one making the payments on his car. Maybe (1) you can afford to take on whatever payment it is for however many years and (2) are willing to do it. If so then great; there is no issue. Then if he makes it through however many years the loan is for and is able to pay it off by himself without help from you then that will be a nice bonus for you.

However, if either 1 or 2 are not true, the answer should be no.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Are you aware of the insurance "gap" in ridesharing?

If not, please heed my warning, and do NOT co-sign on a car that is being used for ridesharing.

Uber and Lyft have insurance to protect THEM up to $1 million. That means the Uber/Lyft passengers and those that were injured due to fault of the Uber/Lyft driver have all their medical bills covered, and the assets that were damaged due to fault of the Uber/Lyft driver are covered, up to the sum of $1 million.

What is NOT covered in that $1 million is the medical bills and the assets of the Uber/Lyft driver. If the driver has medical insurance, then they are covered for injury. The driver's car however is the "gap".

Uber and Lyft claim to have a secondary policy that kicks in IF the driver's personal collision insurance refuses to cover the drivers car damage, and this coverage ONLY exists IF the driver has collision insurance (not required by most states). But there are issues with that secondary coverage.

The first is that it's high deductible coverage. The deductible on Uber is $1000 and on Lyft it's $2500. So if your brother is in the financial position that he needs a co-signer, how is he going to afford such high deductibles?

And the second issue is there is that despite it being "insurance" it's not a regulated form on insurance. So if Uber or Lyft decide to not pay out on it because "it's Tuesday and we don't pay out on Tuesdays", there's no government regulation to back you up and force them to pay. This secondary insurance is on their terms, not legal ones.

Do you really won't to co-sign on a loan where he could lose the entire value of the car in an Uber accident?

I've shared my peace. The decision is up to you.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Are you aware of the insurance "gap" in ridesharing?
> 
> If not, please heed my warning, and do NOT co-sign on a car that is being used for ridesharing.
> 
> ...


Maybe the OP is willing to effectively commit to possibly gifting the car to his/her brother. I have a brother and I would not gift him a used Kleenex, let alone a car, but everyone's different!


----------



## cyb3rpunk (Oct 6, 2014)

I would use that money as a down payment on a brand new camry/prius through toyota financial at a toyota dealership(not through uber) and get awesome APR and monthly payments.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

cyb3rpunk said:


> I would use that money as a down payment on a brand new camry/prius through toyota financial at a toyota dealership(not through uber) and get awesome APR and monthly payments.


 What are you saying, man?!

First year depreciation cost on a Camry used for taxi work is at least $700 per month. The revenue in UberX just does not justify that expense. UberX is the super-economy, bottom of the barrel transport choice for those who want to pay the absolute bare bones minimum amount possible for private transport. They don't get the right to expect to ride in a 2015 vehicle for peanuts. Economically, it does not add up!

Get the cheapest, oldest, most reliable vehicle you can for UberX


----------



## cyb3rpunk (Oct 6, 2014)

elelegido said:


> What are you saying, man?!
> 
> First year depreciation cost on a Camry used for taxi work is at least $700 per month. The revenue in UberX just does not justify that expense. UberX is the super-economy, bottom of the barrel transport choice for those who want to pay the absolute bare bones minimum amount possible for private transport. They don't get the right to expect to ride in a 2015 vehicle for peanuts. Economically, it does not add up!
> 
> Get the cheapest, oldest, most reliable vehicle you can for UberX


They don't need to know he's going to use it for "taxi services". With a down payment like that i don't think he will end up paying 700$ a month either. If anything he can go for a used 2008-2011 one and it will be better than anything he will find on craigslists. Also he wants to upgrade his ride and not just to work for Uber. Or he can buy a shitty 2006 corolla and spend loads of money on it as it get's outdated by the minute.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

cyb3rpunk said:


> With a down payment like that i don't think he will end up paying 700$ a month either.


Lots of people don't see why depreciation is the killer - it is a hidden but very real expense.

If he bought a new $27,000 Camry, then after one year that Camry with 50k miles on it, and 50k of taxi miles at that, would be worth around $19k, tops. The car will have lost at least $8,000 in value.

It doesn't matter how the car is bought, with cash or with a loan; the car owner would take the $8,000 hit as depreciation expense in the first year, followed by smaller hits in each of the following years he owns the car.

Say he gets an amazing 0% interest finance deal with monthly payments of $450. After a year he still owes $21,600 on a car which is worth $19,000. He's upside down on the loan to the tune of $2,600. Take the $2,600 and spread it over the 12 months and you get $216 per month. Add that to the $450 per month he paid on the loan, and the total asset only cost of having the car for the year is $666 per month, hidden depreciation cost included.

That's best case, if he got a zero interest deal. If he gets a loan with interest, total monthly cost easily goes over $700.



> If anything he can go for a used 2008-2011 one and it will be better than anything he will find on craigslists.


Exactly, that's a much smarter choice. Someone else will already have taken the brunt of the depreciation hit on the car.



> Or he can buy a shitty 2006 corolla and spend loads of money on it as it get's outdated by the minute.


But the shitty Corolla could be financed for $150 a month, and it would only depreciate at around $100 per month. Total monthly cost $250 instead of $700; $450 cheaper. $5,400 cheaper per year. You could pay for a _lot_ of repairs with that and still be better off financially.

If it's about getting maximum profit from this gig, new cars don't make sense.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Sounds like exactly the type of person who will leave you with a repo on your credit here in about six months. He is asking you to finance his business, and by your own admission he is going to quit this, have four hundred dollar car and insurance bill that he can't afford, and you on the hook for it. Buy him a copy of Dave Ramseys book Financial Peace, it will help him get his finances on track, he needs to drive a jalopy until he can pay cash for a vehicle to use for livery services. Either that or consider it a gift and move on knowing that you helped your brother out and God will reward you later. Peace!


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

it would be better for him to continue to drive his current car; save $$$, get another pt job Not Uber, save $$$ and buy a decent Used car cash from auction or auto wholesaler for like 5-6k cash!

have a mechanic check over vehicle before laying out the dough!

toyota's are good cars; older saturns too...again forget uber/lyft not enough $ too much risk!


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

Get an 8 year old Buick with the 3.8 V6. They've been making various versions of that engine since the late 60's. It gets decent mileage (mid 30's on the highway), and they have lots of legroom. Because of their image as an "old man's car", you can usually get a low mileage, garage kept one pretty cheap.

Something like this would make an excellent Uber vehicle:

http://www.autotrader.com/cars-for-...s=200&minPrice=3000&listingId=359026865&Log=0


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Jay2dresq said:


> Get an 8 year old Buick with the 3.8 V6. They've been making various versions of that engine since the late 60's. It gets decent mileage (mid 30's on the highway), and they have lots of legroom. Because of their image as an "old man's car", you can usually get a low mileage, garage kept one pretty cheap.
> 
> Something like this would make an excellent Uber vehicle:
> 
> http://www.autotrader.com/cars-for-sale/vehicledetails.xhtml?zip=20164&endYear=2010&listingType=used&engineCode=6CLDR&listingTypes=used,certified&doorCode=4&maxPrice=8000&showcaseListingId=0&mmt=[BUICK[][]]&doorCodes=4&sortBy=mileageASC&showcaseOwnerId=1361346&startYear=2006&makeCode1=BUICK&engineCodes=6CLDR&numRecords=100&maxMileage=60000&searchRadius=200&minPrice=3000&listingId=359026865&Log=0


It says 20mpg city, which probably translates to 16 or 17 in reality


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

20 city for as big and comfortable as those cars are is fantastic. You can get better mileage, but you will sacrifice legroom, and most likely be buying a higher mileage vehicle.


----------



## Suberman (Dec 17, 2014)

I bought used a while back and it was nothing but problems. One time I bought a $3000 Toyota Solara and had to put in another 3000 to take care of the various problems. After the problems were taken care of it still looked like a crappy car. 50000 miles later I encountered rod knock, the car was totalled and I was changing the oil every 3000 miles.

So I will only get new or slightly used...thats it. When I buy a car I will not get rid of it for a while. No one dumps a car which has no problems. I just sold a Honda Fit with 150000 miles and why? Engine starting to vibrate, things starting to go. Now its someone elses problem.

Rubber seals go bad with age meaning old cars usually need new steering racks, tie rods and anything on the car which is made of rubber.

Go to Truecar to get a great price on either used or new. If buying used make sure you get at least a 30% discount off of new and that it has less than 20k miles.

Get certified or buy the extended warranty. I bought the extended warranty for the Fit from online from an out of state dealer for a discount. The alternator and TPMS sensors all replaced by dealer under warranty with loaner car provided. The fan control knob replaced under extended warranty.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

For my next UberLyft vehicle I'm thinking a 2006 or 2007 Corolla. But my Uber rating is low and I think that this car would not appeal to either entitled princesses or to the I-speak-business-jargon-loudly-on-my-phone-to-make-myself-sound-important-while-rolling-for-a-buck-a-mile crowd.

So... maybe a 2006 or 2007 Prius. I figure if I can't tell what age a Prius is, because they all look the same, then neither will princess or businessman. But the hybrid battery on an old Prius would be a concern.

American cars are cheaper, but the reputation for lack of reliability puts me off. 

Does anyone here run a high mileage 200k+ American car for UberLyft?


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Get the oldest prius allowed that is in best shape possible to get you going. Since it will be a cheap car, expectation is to own it outright soon with UberX income. If you succeed, upgrade using your car as down payment and get a better prius. Don't commit more than you can handle.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Maybe the OP is willing to effectively commit to possibly gifting the car to his/her brother. I have a brother and I would not gift him a used Kleenex,
> POST # 23 / ELELEGIDO : Yeah... got me
> one of them, too. Happy New Year BTW.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

I've said it before, but check out Hertz used cars. I got a good deal on my 13 Prius. They also had quite a few Corollas, Optimas, Sonatas, & Elantras for about 12K. My credit is wrecked due to the financial havoc in 2008, and I was able to get financing through them via Ally Financial.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Jay2dresq said:


> Get an 8 year old Buick with the 3.8 V6. They've been making various versions of that engine since the late 60's. It gets decent mileage (mid 30's on the highway), and they have lots of legroom. Because of their image as an "old man's car", you can usually get a low mileage, garage kept one pretty cheap.
> 
> Something like this would make an excellent Uber vehicle:
> 
> http://www.autotrader.com/cars-for-sale/vehicledetails.xhtml?zip=20164&endYear=2010&listingType=used&engineCode=6CLDR&listingTypes=used,certified&doorCode=4&maxPrice=8000&showcaseListingId=0&mmt=[BUICK[][]]&doorCodes=4&sortBy=mileageASC&showcaseOwnerId=1361346&startYear=2006&makeCode1=BUICK&engineCodes=6CLDR&numRecords=100&maxMileage=60000&searchRadius=200&minPrice=3000&listingId=359026865&Log=0


Yep, great cars. I have an old 1997 Buick Century, fantastica car. Obviously too old to Uber with, but I'll keep it until one of us dies. Looks like it'll be me.

90,000 miles btw.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

TeleSki said:


> I've said it before, but check out Hertz used cars. I got a good deal on my 13 Prius. They also had quite a few Corollas, Optimas, Sonatas, & Elantras for about 12K. My credit is wrecked due to the financial havoc in 2008, and I was able to get financing through them via Ally Financial.


How much for the Prius if you don't mind me asking, and how many miles?


----------



## Suberman (Dec 17, 2014)

What SUCKS about the Prius is 0 to 60 in 10 seconds and the handling/ride also suck. The Prius V - stretch Prius is a little better in the ride and handling department. However it will get mpg in the high 30s to low 40s and it will be very reliable. 
Most NY taxi drivers no longer use the Prius because both the acceleration and handling suck. They used it for a while but moved on to the Camry Hybrid. Camry also has 17 gallon tank and I think Prius is 12 gallons. So Camry Hybrid has greater range so you can loiter longer getting more fares.

Camry Hybrid will get 32 mpg average if driven in city and Prius 38 mpg. If you grandma drive in ideal conditions expect 36 mpg for Camry and 42 mpg for Prius.

Camry Hybrid is not a sports car and wont corner, but it accelerates very well and its overall ride better than the Prius. Its a more comfortable car overall.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I regularly drive like a maniac - at least 10 miles above speed limit - with my Prius. I am averaging 51.3 MPG. You can't be correct with your mileage claim about the Prius. I am a living proof of it with 151K miles on odometer.


----------



## Suberman (Dec 17, 2014)

The Camry Hybrid and Prius are all about keeping the battery in the green on the monitor. The vehicles love to be put on cruise control at 55, they love to brake and just cruise down hills. The battery seems to keep in the green during those times. Accelerating like crazy puts the battery in the grey. When the battery goes in the grey its offline and the electric motor cant operate so the car depends more on the small engine. 

Real mpg figures can be found at Consumer Reports, but I personally get the low end of their mpg figures.


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

Suberman said:


> 2012 Toyota Prius Black under 50k. Saw one on the autotrader for 12k. You may buy a car for under 10k and it will take another 2 to 3k to fix it as things go.


Thats a salvage. No 2012 Prius goes for $12k.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Yep, great cars. I have an old 1997 Buick Century, fantastica car. Obviously too old to Uber with, but I'll keep it until one of us dies. Looks like it'll be me.
> 
> 90,000 miles btw.


I still own my first car... A 1981 Buick Regal Limited with the 3.8 V6. Car still runs great too.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Prius is the safe bet, almost every driver in my market drives a prius, at least he will get rated equally on the vehicle. If not try to get something with name recognition, Benz, Beemer, or maybe a Rolls.


----------



## Roogy (Nov 4, 2014)

We looked at cars today. He considered a new Hyundai Elantra. Is that a good choice?


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Okay this is for real advice, don't do a new car! It will lose so much value once you drive it off the lot he will have to drive a year just to make it up. Find one that is even slightly used first. It's a sensible family vehicle. But as you may have noticed from reading the forum a lot of our customers think they are ordering a Rolls Royce for a buck a mile, might try to find something nicer, I just saw an '11 Volvo S80 for ten grand the other day, like it or not the car he has will affect his rating, most markets the cut off is 4.6 and he is out.


----------



## Suberman (Dec 17, 2014)

My other job is as an independent insurance adjuster looking at cars all day long. When Im done there, I drive Uberx until I cant breathe.

Ive seen Priuses which ran and drove with over 300,000 miles. Usually when I go see a recovered theft at a salvage yard its a total. The last recovered theft was a Toyota Prius. I guess when they parked the car they left it on with the key inside. The thieves did the usual joy riding to include a little off roading. They couldnt make it die. I sent it back from the salvage yard to a shop and its still on the road today.

The battery on a Prius might die after 10 years...probably like 12-15 years, but no worries there are plenty of used batteries and they can be rebuilt. The batteries get cheaper each year.
I would not get Hyundai for a fleet vehicle or car service work. Its not the cheapest car to repair or find parts. Remember after the car is off the lot it will get damaged and need repairs. Over here parts and repairs for a Toyota of any kind are cheap. There are parts in the salvage yard and aftermarket parts.

All mechanics know Toyota...when you see the local taxi service pull around they usually have a Toyota. Its NOT an exciting sporty car, but it just works very well even when the odometer gets past 200k. You see Toyotas from the 90s still on the road. Where are the Fords and Chevies from the 90s? Where are the Benzes and Hyundais? Go to any island nation and everyone is driving a Toyota. The Islamic State loves their Toyotas. Its the only car which lasts despite all the BS people put it through. It goes through a Middle East civil war quite well and you know no one is changing the oil. No Toyota dealership in Syria. It works in Jamaica and the Dominican quite well. Are those rough looking Jamaican guys following the maintenance schedule? If they were driving Hyundais they would be walking.

Dont consider the Honda either. There are reliability problems with them too over the long term. The CRVs steering rack usually wears out at 90k miles for example. Honda alternators are hell to change and quite expensive. Just changing the tie rod on a Honda is an expensive exercise.

Your brother will put 100k on the Toyota without the same drama and repair shop nightmares that most people go through.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Roogy said:


> We looked at cars today. He considered a new Hyundai Elantra. Is that a good choice?


This is the perfect Uber car


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Roogy said:


> New or used doesn't matter, looking for the best UberX vehicle for under $10k for my brother. If used, wouldn't want more than 50k miles on it. His budget is really more like $8-9k. And I'll still have to co-sign.


If going used, you'll definitely want to have him steer clear of the Prius. The Prius is awesome as a new car, but replacing the hybrid battery is a major expense - anywhere from $3500 to $5000, depending on where you are.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Roogy said:


> We looked at cars today. He considered a new Hyundai Elantra. Is that a good choice?


No. Hyundais are crap. They're beginner cars. People rarely replace a Hyundai with a Hyundai. Typically, people replace a Hyundai with a Honda, Toyota, or a Nissan.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> If going used, you'll definitely want to have him steer clear of the Prius. The Prius is awesome as a new car, but replacing the hybrid battery is a major expense - anywhere from $3500 to $5000, depending on where you are.


Its already been stated that the HV battery replacement on a Prius is rare. Many of them are out there with over 300,000 miles. Any hybrid old enough to have a battery die simply of age would be too old to activate on Uber anyway.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Jay2dresq said:


> Its already been stated that the HV battery replacement on a Prius is rare. Many of them are out there with over 300,000 miles. Any hybrid old enough to have a battery die simply of age would be too old to activate on Uber anyway.


Here in the desert southwest they're good for between 125K - 150K miles. They last much longer in colder climes. Heat is the killer of batteries, of course. That's why Nissan has been buying back the Leaf from owners here in the desert. The batteries just aren't designed for warmer climes. Now you know.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

Yes, heat is a killer, that's why Ford put a separate a/c system just to cool the battery pack on my Escape. I've never owned or worked on a Toyota hybrid, but I would assume they had a similar system.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Jay2dresq said:


> Yes, heat is a killer, that's why Ford put a separate a/c system just to cool the battery pack on my Escape. I've never owned or worked on a Toyota hybrid, but I would assume they had a similar system.


If only. But see, that battery a/c system does no good when the car is parked in a 115-degree parking garage for 10 hours on an August day in Phoenix. Conceptually, it's brilliant, but operationally it's a half-measure at best.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Roogy said:


> New or used doesn't matter, looking for the best UberX vehicle for under $10k for my brother. If used, wouldn't want more than 50k miles on it. His budget is really more like $8-9k. And I'll still have to co-sign.


If your bro is going to be a TNC driver in Seattle, then a Prius may be an OK choice. But if bro lives in a warm climate, those hybrid batteries are a non-starter (no pun intended...ok, maybe a little pun.) And stay away from used kraut cars - maintenance issues aplenty.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Suberman said:


> The Camry Hybrid and Prius are all about keeping the battery in the green on the monitor. The vehicles love to be put on cruise control at 55, they love to brake and just cruise down hills. The battery seems to keep in the green during those times. Accelerating like crazy puts the battery in the grey. When the battery goes in the grey its offline and the electric motor cant operate so the car depends more on the small engine.
> 
> Real mpg figures can be found at Consumer Reports, but I personally get the low end of their mpg figures.





Sydney Uber said:


> This is the perfect Uber car
> 
> View attachment 3223


most riders barely deserve this Tuk Tuk. My first ride today was a bad address and correct address was texted to me later on and along the way they wanted to go to atm and considered having something to eat. Almost 40 ****ing minutes for 11 bucks before Uber takes its cut. And if course no tip! The time value of an UberX ride need to be about 35 cents.


----------



## Suberman (Dec 17, 2014)

This is exactly why you should get a used Prius. If you go through some BS its better the BS be experienced at 42 mpg and rock solid reliability.

I went with the Camry Hybrid because Im getting older and needed the better ride for health reasons. Constantly feeling the bumps makes me tired. Needed the lethargic Camry ride. The stretch Prius or Prius V has a better ride than the Prius and a little more room so more ideal for the airport carting around everyones junk.

If I was younger I wouldnt hesitate to get the Prius or Prius V. I would lean towards the stretch Prius as it would be easier to focus on airport work. Have to be ready to stuff the gills fitting luggage in the back, in the front and yes on top of the passengers if need be.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I had a Camry and a Avalon before I got the prius. I miss the Avalon ride the most. It was most comfortable. Camry was not bad at all. All 3 have same reliability. You can drive them forever with basic oil change and few wear and tear repairs. 

Prius ride is rough relative to a Camry. But Prius makes the numbers work. In a razor thin profit margin anything that reduces the expenses is preferred.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Suberman said:


> This is exactly why you should get a used Prius. If you go through some BS its better the BS be experienced at 42 mpg and rock solid reliability.
> 
> I went with the Camry Hybrid because Im getting older and needed the better ride for health reasons. Constantly feeling the bumps makes me tired. Needed the lethargic Camry ride. The stretch Prius or Prius V has a better ride than the Prius and a little more room so more ideal for the airport carting around everyones junk.
> 
> If I was younger I wouldnt hesitate to get the Prius or Prius V. I would lean towards the stretch Prius as it would be easier to focus on airport work. Have to be ready to stuff the gills fitting luggage in the back, in the front and yes on top of the passengers if need be.


What is the CPM of the Prius, do you know? My Fit is $.26/mile TOC.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

IDK about a Prius, but fuel & scheduled maintenance on my Escape Hybrid runs me less than $0.12/mile when I last calculated it in November at the then current fuel rate I was paying of $2.80 Especially at current fuel rates I'm sure fuel & maintenance on a Prius would be less than $0.10/mile.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Jay2dresq said:


> IDK about a Prius, but fuel & scheduled maintenance on my Escape Hybrid runs me less than $0.12/mile when I last calculated it in November at the then current fuel rate I was paying of $2.80 Especially at current fuel rates I'm sure fuel & maintenance on a Prius would be less than $0.10/mile.


Actually, the 2008 Ford Escape Hybrid run closer to $.30/mile to operate, depending on what the purchase price was when new and what the avg fuel price is. Assuming the 2008 Ford Escape Hybrid sold for $28K new, has 4WD, and average fuel price of $3.34/gallon since new, the CPM value of that vehicle is $.31/mile, not $.12/mile. I can't think of any vehicle in the last 40 years that could be run for 12 cents per mile.

A 2010 Prius runs $.19/mile to operate, assuming a purchase price of $21,400 and gas at $3.34/gallon since 2010.

To see what the actual CPM value is, use this calculator

http://www.afdc.energy.gov/calc/


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

Well, I stated "fuel and scheduled maintenance costs". That's figuring a Mobil1 0W20 oil change and tire rotation every 10,000 miles, a set of Michelin LRR tires every 80,000-100,000 miles. Brakes on an FEH usually last well over 100,000 miles, and the transmission is supposed to be a "lifetime fill", but I plan to change it every 100,000 miles. I also use the pricier ethanol free fuel whenever it is available. I didn't buy it new either. 3 years old, certified used with 52,000 miles for $17,500.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Jay2dresq said:


> Well, I stated "fuel and scheduled maintenance costs". That's figuring a Mobil1 0W20 oil change and tire rotation every 10,000 miles, a set of Michelin LRR tires every 80,000-100,000 miles. Brakes on an FEH usually last well over 100,000 miles, and the transmission is supposed to be a "lifetime fill", but I plan to change it every 100,000 miles. I also use the pricier ethanol free fuel whenever it is available. I didn't buy it new either. 3 years old, certified used with 52,000 miles for $17,500.


OK, I see. Now you can understand where your assumptions were less than complete. The DOE calculator is a very good tool for helping to understand and manage TCO. My little econobox comes it at under 26 CPM, so I make money before I ever put a passenger in my car.


----------



## OC-Lyft&Uber Driver (Jan 1, 2015)

Look at a Honda Insight hybrid. Also, if you can own two cars and use one only for business, you can get a 100% write off as an independent contractor (1099). You can write off your gas, repairs, maintenance, insurance, car washes, oil changes, tune ups, registration.... If you only have one car, you can still write everything off but only based on a percentage between business and personal use. Double check with your CPA.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

OC-Lyft&Uber Driver said:


> Look at a Honda Insight hybrid. Also, if you can own two cars and use one only for business, you can get a 100% write off as an independent contractor (1099). You can write off your gas, repairs, maintenance, insurance, car washes, oil changes, tune ups, registration.... If you only have one car, you can still write everything off but only based on a percentage between business and personal use. Double check with your CPA.


Rather than write off, a person is far better off buying an econobox and taking the mileage allowance at 55.5 cents per mile. You will actually make money if you do that. I bought my Honda Fit for $18.5K. I have expensed all 148K miles on it to the tune of almost $75K, but it has only cost me about $50K to run the car. That's a far better outcome that depreciating the car against the business and taking transportation expenses. But this plan I have described only works if the car has a very low TCO value. If you have a kraut car that's a maintenance money pit, then your plan is definitely the way to go.


----------



## Ross (Dec 18, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> If going used, you'll definitely want to have him steer clear of the Prius. The Prius is awesome as a new car, but replacing the hybrid battery is a major expense - anywhere from $3500 to $5000, depending on where you are.


Yep, thats about what they cost around here depending on what model the Prius is. The local marked and metered taxi companies use them. I know they will turn 300k plus miles. Before chewing though at-least one battery or hybrid system though. I'm going to stake a stab in the dark because I didn't read the entire thread, but how about a VW? The TDIs (diesels) will run for ever. Their semi cheap, great mileage, and the most important, its not a Prius.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I agree with those who suggest buying a used car. I was reading some of the post about the depreciation methods. There's two I know of offhand. Straight line and sum of the years digits. It's too bad that Uber frowns upon Sedans a Chevy caprices, though low on gas mileage, very high on durability.


----------



## OC-Lyft&Uber Driver (Jan 1, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Rather than write off, a person is far better off buying an econobox and taking the mileage allowance at 55.5 cents per mile. You will actually make money if you do that. I bought my Honda Fit for $18.5K. I have expensed all 148K miles on it to the tune of almost $75K, but it has only cost me about $50K to run the car. That's a far better outcome that depreciating the car against the business and taking transportation expenses. But this plan I have described only works if the car has a very low TCO value. If you have a kraut car that's a maintenance money pit, then your plan is definitely the way to go.


G


Desert Driver said:


> Rather than write off, a person is far better off buying an econobox and taking the mileage allowance at 55.5 cents per mile. You will actually make money if you do that. I bought my Honda Fit for $18.5K. I have expensed all 148K miles on it to the tune of almost $75K, but it has only cost me about $50K to run the car. That's a far better outcome that depreciating the car against the business and taking transportation expenses. But this plan I have described only works if the car has a very low TCO value. If you have a kraut car that's a maintenance money pit, then your plan is definitely the way to go.


Good point.


Desert Driver said:


> Rather than write off, a person is far better off buying an econobox and taking the mileage allowance at 55.5 cents per mile. You will actually make money if you do that. I bought my Honda Fit for $18.5K. I have expensed all 148K miles on it to the tune of almost $75K, but it has only cost me about $50K to run the car. That's a far better outcome that depreciating the car against the business and taking transportation expenses. But this plan I have described only works if the car has a very low TCO value. If you have a kraut car that's a maintenance money pit, then your plan is definitely the way to go.


Good point. I think the mileage allowance is going up to $0.57 in 2015. I would have to do the numbers to agree with you but I can see where that might make more "cents." And it could be deferent for other people depending on how far they drive. I would compare the annual miles driven times the mileage allowance to all the other deductions including depreciation to see what would be better for me. But again. Good point to consider. Thx. Have a happy NY!


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> OK, I see. Now you can understand where your assumptions were less than complete. The DOE calculator is a very good tool for helping to understand and manage TCO. My little econobox comes it at under 26 CPM, so I make money before I ever put a passenger in my car.


So, just to make things simple, let's assume I replace the FEH at 200,000 miles (that's the point where I usually replace my vehicles), and that it will carry $0 value at 200,000. That's $0.12/mile. Add that to my previous calculations, we still come in at $0.24/mile. Of course, it will still at least have a scrap value at 200,000 miles, she is a heavy beast. At worst, I'm at the same TCO as your vehicle, and since I do a lot of the maintenance myself, I may eek out slightly ahead. Most of the common repair issues that come up on the FEH can be taken care of by someone with moderate mechanical skills and an afternoon of time.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

cyb3rpunk said:


> I would use that money as a down payment on a brand new camry/prius through toyota financial at a toyota dealership(not through uber) and get awesome APR and monthly payments.


NEVER NEVER NEVER buy a new car for UberX! Especially a Camry! The devaluation of the car will kill you!

Second, Toyota Financial explicitly states your cannot use their financing for commercial use including TNCs. You are committing fraud if you do. Toyota Financial fully understands that there is no long term feasibility to Uber. They know they will be reposesssing 1000's of high mileage worthless vehicles in a couple years if they write loans for TNC drivers.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Jay2dresq said:


> So, just to make things simple, let's assume I replace the FEH at 200,000 miles (that's the point where I usually replace my vehicles), and that it will carry $0 value at 200,000. That's $0.12/mile. Add that to my previous calculations, we still come in at $0.24/mile. Of course, it will still at least have a scrap value at 200,000 miles, she is a heavy beast. At worst, I'm at the same TCO as your vehicle, and since I do a lot of the maintenance myself, I may eek out slightly ahead. Most of the common repair issues that come up on the FEH can be taken care of by someone with moderate mechanical skills and an afternoon of time.


I hear ya. In my case, I have a Honda. My wife and I both have Hondas. And as fate would have it, one of our rental properties is occupied by a certified Honda mechanic. For service I don't want to do, I turn over to him. I recently had the front end rebuilt on my Fit. Honda wanted $1700. Midas wanted $1300. My renter did it for $600. This bloke is also a Mustang enthusiast, so he keeps my hotrod Mustang in tip-top shape as well. He can't do the custom tuning and exhaust I require, but he keeps brakes, steering, and suspension operating properly.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Ross said:


> Yep, thats about what they cost around here depending on what model the Prius is. The local marked and metered taxi companies use them. I know they will turn 300k plus miles. Before chewing though at-least one battery or hybrid system though. I'm going to stake a stab in the dark because I didn't read the entire thread, but how about a VW? The TDIs (diesels) will run for ever. Their semi cheap, great mileage, and the most important, its not a Prius.


Kraut cars tend to turn into maintenance money pits as they age. Great mileage though, as you said.


----------



## Suberman (Dec 17, 2014)

I made back what I paid for my Camry Hybrid. Vehicle was financed through a regular company. I plan on keeping my Camry Hybrid until they kick it off Uber which will be quite a while. Since I made back what I paid and still have the car I could care less about depreciation. I dont pay for any extra insurance and I simply dont care. If Im comitting fraud they can come arrest me.

Although I try, Im not going to be superwealthy in the future and I plan on Ubering with mine way into the future. I also use it as my personal car.

I wouldnt buy new, but a low mileage one. Find it on truecar.com.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Suberman said:


> I made back what I paid for my Camry Hybrid. Vehicle was financed through a regular company. I plan on keeping my Camry Hybrid until they kick it off Uber which will be quite a while. Since I made back what I paid and still have the car I could care less about depreciation.
> 
> Although I try, Im not going to be superwealthy in the future and I plan on Ubering with mine way into the future. I also use it as my personal car.


Do you have a commercial insurance policy, or are you driving Uber uninsured like the rest of us?


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

elelegido said:


> How much for the Prius if you don't mind me asking, and how many miles?


I got a 2013 with 36k miles for $17,900. Financing was a bit high at 9.7%, but lower than any other bank that actually accepted me. If you have good credit, you should be able to knock it down to the 3-5% range. Is it a sports car? No, but I don't think it handles bad, and it will go if you make it go. I'm averaging 45-53 mpg, and have been happy with it.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

TeleSki said:


> I got a 2013 with 36k miles for $17,900. Financing was a bit high at 9.7%, but lower than any other bank that actually accepted me. If you have good credit, you should be able to knock it down to the 3-5% range. Is it a sports car? No, but I don't think it handles bad, and it will go if you make it go. I'm averaging 45-53 mpg, and have been happy with it.


Good catch. For people going into the used car market looking for a Prius, they need to look to low miles and not more than five or six years old. And if you live in a hot climate (like I do) be very careful. Heat kills batteries, and it doesn't matter what battery technology we're talking about. For example, I always buy 60-month batteries for my cars, but I always end up replacing them after 30 to 40 months - that's all they go here. Same goes for hybrid batteries in cars. In the Prius, replacing that battery will run anyway from $3500 to $5000. In fact, the Nissan Leaf has been failing so terribly here in the desert that Nissan had to implement a regional program to buy the cars back from purchasers. Hybrid and fully-electric technology is awesome, to be sure, but it has a long way to go before it will have more than niche appeal. Meanwhile, I continue to drive a regular gas-burning econobox that gets just shy of 40 MPG and costs 26 cents per mile to operate.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Mercedes GL63 AMG. It holds 6 and if you get your TCP, you can do SUV, black, plus and uberXL as well as UberX. One car, that does it all.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Mercedes GL63 AMG. It holds 6 and if you get your TCP, you can do SUV, black, plus and uberXL as well as UberX. One car, that does it all.


What's the CPM of that car? If it's over 35 to 40 cents, it's a non-starter.


----------



## Suberman (Dec 17, 2014)

The warranty on the hybrid battery is 8 years or 100000 miles. I think it might be 150000 for California emission vehicles.

In any event its not 5 grand to replace the battery and I have not heard of it being a problem. Go to your Toyota service department and ask when is the last time they replaced the battery. Go to the parts department and ask when someone ordered one.

NY Taxi cabs are mostly Camry Hybrids. They are not worried about the battery.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Suberman said:


> The warranty on the hybrid battery is 8 years or 100000 miles. I think it might be 150000 for California emission vehicles.
> 
> In any event its not 5 grand to replace the battery and I have not heard of it being a problem. Go to your Toyota service department and ask when is the last time they replaced the battery. Go to the parts department and ask when someone ordered one.
> 
> NY Taxi cabs are mostly Camry Hybrids. They are not worried about the battery.


What you say is correct. However, I am talking about what happens to batteries in the desert. Cold is not the enemy of batteries. Heat, on the other hand, is the death of batteries. That's why Nissan is buying back Leafs here in the desert.
The rack rate for replacing the battery on a Prius at a Toyota service garage is right around $4500, depending upon where you live. Uninformed owners have paid that. However, the savvy owner will negotiate that number down to something closer to $3500.
Anything else I can clear up for you? Your comments were excellent, albeit geographically irrelevant.


----------



## good4life (Oct 4, 2014)

If buying a car for Uber/Lyft is necessary, the best strategy (IMHO) is to buy the cheapest sedan with the best MPG available. Lower initial capital cost and better chance of getting a vehicle that would be comfortable for you and your pax. Pax comfort = higher ratings, even if flawed. Based on the website provided above by DesertDriver, I compared a 2013 Prius and a 2012 Lincoln MKZ Hybrid and the difference in TCO was $.01 per mile in favor of the Prius. Again, IMHO, the MKZ is much more comfortable than a Prius and would have a more favorable impression on the Pax. 

With the above said, why pay a premium for a hybrid when a straight gas engine will perform as well? Initial costs will be lower and there is no premium to recoup since gas prices are so low. Not sure I could justify the hybrid premium today. YMMV


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

good4life said:


> If buying a car for Uber/Lyft is necessary, the best strategy (IMHO) is to buy the cheapest sedan with the best MPG available. Lower initial capital cost and better chance of getting a vehicle that would be comfortable for you and your pax. Pax comfort = higher ratings, even if flawed. Based on the website provided above by DesertDriver, I compared a 2013 Prius and a 2012 Lincoln MKZ Hybrid and the difference in TCO was $.01 per mile in favor of the Prius. Again, IMHO, the MKZ is much more comfortable than a Prius and would have a more favorable impression on the Pax.
> 
> With the above said, why pay a premium for a hybrid when a straight gas engine will perform as well? Initial costs will be lower and there is no premium to recoup since gas prices are so low. Not sure I could justify the hybrid premium today. YMMV


No that's how research and analysis is performed. Well done, Good4! Desert Driver tips his hat to you.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Suberman said:


> The warranty on the hybrid battery is 8 years or 100000 miles. I think it might be 150000 for California emission vehicles.
> 
> In any event its not 5 grand to replace the battery and I have not heard of it being a problem. Go to your Toyota service department and ask when is the last time they replaced the battery. Go to the parts department and ask when someone ordered one.
> 
> NY Taxi cabs are mostly Camry Hybrids. They are not worried about the battery.


NY taxi cabs don't get paid $1.10 per mile. You can drive nicer vehicles when you get paid more.


----------

